# Tecra S10 und Siemens



## jabba (2 März 2009)

Hallo Leute,

da ich immer wieder erhebliche Problem mit meine LG Notebook hatte, habe ich vor 4 Wochen einen Toshiba Tecra S10 gekauft (2.53GHz. 3GB ram, 200GB).
Seit dem habe ich täglich immer mehr Probleme mit der Siemens Software.
Office, Kamerasoftware, Parametriersoftware usw. läuft.

1. Problem.
Bin halt schon alt, und arbeite viel mit tastatur und nicht mit dem Touchpad. Beim schnellen umschalten von einem auf das andere Fenster wird nicht sauber aktualisiert, teilweise passiert gar nix, oder es bleiben Teile vom alten Fenster stehen.
2. Problem
In Siemens wird der bausteinordner nicht mehr aktualisiert, ich muss jedesmals F5 drücken , wenn ich einen baustein eingefügt habe um diesen zu sehen.
3. Problem
Heute mit Protool, das meckert plötzlich ich hätte keinen Schreibzugrif oder die temporären Dateien könnten nicht geschrieben werden. Nach zig versuchen hab ich das Projekt auf den USB-Stick gelegt, da ging es.

Hat jemand auch solche Erfahrungen und eine Lösung gefunden?


----------



## Ralle (2 März 2009)

Hab schon des öfteren gelesen, daß es bei ähnlichen Problemem helfen könnte, den Dual-Betrieb für die Processoren abzuschalten (BIOS). Ist das ein Intel-System (bei 2,53 GHz würde ich mal drauf tippen).


----------



## jabba (2 März 2009)

Hallo Ralle,
ja ist Intel mit Windows XP:SP3
Hab mal extra ein Tool ausprobiert und z.B. alle Siemens Prozesse einem Prozessor zugewiesen, hat aber auch nichts gebracht.

An dem Core2 bin ich auch am zweifeln, hatte z.B. bei Protool meinen Speed auf 1/6 gestellt , hat aber nix gebracht.


Vista  kam nicht in Frage da einige Sachen nicht laufen.


----------



## Ralle (2 März 2009)

Ich hab so langsam Zweifel am SP3. Seit dem SP3 steigt regelmäßig mein Netzwerkanschluß aus. Aber so krass, daß die Hardware von Winddoof nicht mehr gefunden wird.


----------



## Oberchefe (2 März 2009)

Beim ersten Problem dürfte ein Grafikkartentreiber-Update helfen, ggf. auch vom Chiphersteller (Nvidia/ATI...) falls Toshiba nichts hat.


----------

